# Another sports riot



## shesulsa (Nov 20, 2004)

This story has been breaking in Sports today.

Players suspended indefinately.

 And the violence spills over to college sports as well. 



 I think this is reprehensible and I boycott professional sports because of these kinds of things along with others.


----------



## Vadim (Nov 20, 2004)

It is shame when sportsmanship goes out the window and chaos takes over.  

-Vadim


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 20, 2004)

Sad part is things like this have been esculating like this for a while.  Look at the baseball game a month or so ago where a pitcher threw a chair at a fan.  
We are at the point where one parent killed another after a kid's hockey game not long ago.  One high school had to empty out their stands to finish a basketball game because the parents got too unruly.  People just have lost all level of of reason and what constitutes good behavior it seems.


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 21, 2004)

Im just dissapointed. I havnt seen the clips but from what I have read I cant say I blame the players for really doing that. Was really out of order. I think the suspension is a bit much as well :idunno:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 21, 2004)

Can we suspend the fans?

Maybe they should charge even more money for tickets and food, this way, you get the fans where it hurts. Oh Wait, it goes up every year no matter what? Hmmm, I guess the only thing the League can do is to punish the team members and hold them to a higher standard.

Wait a second, the NBA is holding its' members to a higher standard? :idunno:  :rofl: Wow, I wonder if this will work. Will they also put on tempory leave anyone who has a current court charge pending? Or cannot play until they finish their community service?

The fight was not the right thing to do. There is a local NBA player from years ago Championship team, and he is a very large man. Well I picked on this guys driving skills as he was trying to park this brand new H2, and almost took out half the parking lot. Well when I saw this young lady look at me I realized she must be waiting for him. I told her I was just talking smack, no big deal. After he walked in and he sat down, I got up to go the bathroom, and stopped by their table and told him I talked smack about his parking. How did he like his brand new H2? We talked about it and other vehicles for a few minutes then I went to the restroom. When I came back he said the following,"She told me what you said. She told me to kick your ***. So, I am going to kick your ***." No smiles no nothing. He was sitting with his back to the window and a high bar table, I just put my hands on the table, and said, :Yeah Right. what ever." Then, I continued with the vehicle conversation. He did not know how to take. I say this because he expected me to either mouth off and then he would go after me, or for me to be afraid of him. He had me by 80 to 100 lbs and at 280 myself, this would scare most people. His attitude is that everyone should be afraid and give way to him. I found out later that it is not un-heard of him to have confrontations with people. This is when I also found out who he was.  I did not know. Not a follower of NBA sprots or the players.

Atheletes are treated differently, and then when they are not, it upsets them. NOt an excuse just identifying part of the problem, for NOT all atheletes act this way.

 :asian:


PS: I drove by the Palace that night with the Sold Out sign going. So yes Detroit Metro is my home town.


----------



## Tgace (Nov 21, 2004)

There should be arrests IMHO.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 21, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> There should be arrests IMHO.


  Agreed.  And where was security?  Why was the fan allowed to get that far?

 What's next?  Will be ban pop bottles from being sold?  Alcoholic beverages from being sold? (at events, I mean) Jerks from buying tickets?

 And the game has no dignity if the players have none.

 grumble grumble grumble...


----------



## Tgace (Nov 21, 2004)

Basketball in particular has been making a poor showing of itself, with homicides, rape accusations and all. Now this.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 21, 2004)

...and football is no better, really.  One wonders if professional sports players have always been involved in criminal activity, but protected and covered or if the incidence is rising.  Are the fans reacting to this behavior and characterization?

 I mean, wtf???


----------



## 5 hand swords (Nov 21, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> ...and football is no better, really. One wonders if professional sports players have always been involved in criminal activity, but protected and covered or if the incidence is rising. Are the fans reacting to this behavior and characterization?
> 
> I mean, wtf???


Baseball too....

With the recent pacer-pistons mob melee I am reminded of a player/fan confrontation I saw at a Cubs game at Wrigley Field in 1995 that was a beauty of a M/A Display by Randy Myers (a Brown belt at the time I believe). This Drunk fan sitting by us decides Randy gave up 1 HR to many  hops the fence and charges the Mound, Randy sees him coming at the last few seconds and throws a 3 blow combo driving the fan into the dirt at the base of the mound. Great tape if you get a chance to see it.


----------



## 5 hand swords (Nov 21, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> ...and football is no better, really. One wonders if professional sports players have always been involved in criminal activity, but protected and covered or if the incidence is rising. Are the fans reacting to this behavior and characterization?
> 
> I mean, wtf???


I blame the hockey lock-out for the incease in fights in other sports this season .


----------

